# How to get passed the Omegle ban?



## HeyJay

Paragraph 1-2: Brief history of problem
Paragraph 3-6: Attempts tried.

Okay, so I got banned from Omegle for whatever reason they found necessary to ban me.... (I don't do anything on there, i just sit there and watch people disconnect me... CLOTHED) Anyways, I only use Omegle because it's a great way to use up time, i've probably spent more than a 50 hours across the span of 4 months, so that's reasonable. 

Well yea, they banned me, i'm guessing because of the amount of time i've spent on there which is perfectly fine because they might assume i'm some kkind of spammer from all the time i spent. I've tried messaging them but they won't respond for an unban so i'm giving up on that.

So I deleted the chaches and cookies from my currrent computer, thinking that would unban me but it didn't., I used another computer, that didn't work, and i did a reset on my modem+router hoping that it might be an ip problem, that didn't work either. What I discovered though is that if I use my phone, that i won't be banned, in airplane mode not connected to a mobile network but rather to my network.

I came to a conclusion that this might be a MAC Address problem or a Adobe problem giving away my ip to omegle's database. MAC Address, kinda sounds reasonable but a website can only take your mac address if you were to download something from them, and Adobe sounds reasonable but without it I wouldn't be able to connect.

I moved to the approach of VPN, I couldn't make a VPN from my own computer so i tried hotspot shield, that worked, but they made me insert a captcha whenever i disconncetd from people and it was crazy slow, Hamachi, that doesn't work. The only thing i've found useful was a program called "Private Tunnel" It felt as if nothing was holding me back since i wasn't banned anymore. The problem with Private Tunnel is that i only get 100 mb to use until i have to pay for a subscription. I then tried another program called "CyberGhost", seemed like a legit program but still failed although i've connected to vary amounts of countries across the world. Right now, Hotspot Shield and PrivateTunnel seems to be the only working solutions.But based on the date i've given, what do you think I can do to overpass this Omegle ban?

Sorry for such a long story, got carried away c;


----------



## AntimatterAsh

If you are banned, all you can do is email the Administrators. Using programs to bypass the IP Block is illegal if I understand what you have said correctly, and if so, it is against http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html to discuss it. Sorry man :/


----------



## voyagerfan99

AshleyScopes said:


> If you are banned, all you can do is email the Administrators. Using programs to bypass the IP Block is illegal if I understand what you have said correctly, and if so, it is against http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html to discuss it. Sorry man :/



As Ashley stated, we don't help with circumventing bans.


----------



## Shane

As stated,We wont help you get pass a ban,And now that you mention you have been or are still a member and have two account we will look into that too as that's also not allowed.

Thread closed.


----------

